# UNREAL! The Bizmark Sails Again!!!



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

These were so cool I hadda post em...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

that's truely amazing, but, why's it got "ME109E" on the side??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Erich (Jul 17, 2005)

geez this could scare the crap out of many a boater as this thing comes on them during the sunset hrs.......hey that is a great idea !! right O, Me 109E ? maybe it turns into an emil by the flick of a switch ??  8) , dang 106F outside


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

Whew erich... Too hot!

The Me-109 is the boating registration #, it just happened to be coincidence tha it came out to that...


----------



## Erich (Jul 17, 2005)

that is too funny Les ! the fans are up to high and my neighbors are out chatting in the blazing sun ... crazy


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

Piss on that.. I like my A/C too much...


----------



## Erich (Jul 17, 2005)

you guys fighting the humidty and the latest hurricane crap is not effecting you is it there in Mississippi ? stay cool as I am trying


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh its affecting us alright... I thought the jungles of Honduras were humid... HA! 

My electric bill was over 120 bucks... I like my thermostat set at 76..... My wife likes it at 79...... 

She loses...


----------



## Erich (Jul 17, 2005)

76 this time of year.............barf icon please

I'll take 50 big ones any day or less...

$ 120.00 sucks indeed


----------



## me262 (Jul 17, 2005)

sorry guys, but this is the graf spee:
made by William Terra
The model is scratch build like a canoe using 2,54 - 10,16 cm (1 - 4 in) bass wood strips and then covered with fiberglass.
Estimated weight 318 kg (700 lbs).
The beam is 1,32 meter (52 in).
The length is about 9,1 meter (30 foot).
It can carry 2 persons.
The model is powered by a 15 hp (11,2 kw) outboard engine under rear gun turret.
It can sail 24 kilometer per hour (15 mph).
Furthermore the model has a music system build in.
While William Terra cruise the lakes of Maine he enjoy listen to Wagner.
The Commander-in-Chief in the photographs below is William Terra.
William Terra would like to see more models build in this scale.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2005)

Pretty cool boat! 

76 would work for me. My wife likes it at 74, and she's pregnant, so I lose. Not that I mind it cooler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah I was going to say the same thing. The Bismark had 4 turrets with 2 15in guns each not 2 turrets with 3 guns each. This is still a remarkable model though! Great find Les.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2005)

Great model, nice find les!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 26, 2005)

What scale is it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2005)

Dont know would have to get the length of the model to figure that out or the website of the guy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

well it says up there ^^ that it's about 30ft long.............


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

I've got a half-finished 1:72 Flower Class Corvetter up in the loft and that's big enough, imagine the Graf Spee in 1:72


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

Duh I should have read that again. Well that would put it at about 1:20 then.


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 2, 2005)

My last power bill was $212.00

Winter sucks

Kiwimac


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

i9 don't think that's what he thought...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn I dont even come close to paying that and I think it got colder here in Germany.


----------



## SeaNorris (Aug 7, 2005)

Admit it, who shrunk it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

What?


----------

